# Bei Last plötzlich einfarbiger Bildschirm



## EmperorBolt (15. Juni 2019)

*Bei Last plötzlich einfarbiger Bildschirm*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem zusammen gestellten PC und hoffe, dass ich in diesem Forum richtig bin.
Seit ungefähr 15 Jahren baue ich meine PC zusammen. Manchmal auch für Freunde. Bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit der Kompatibilität von Hardware und bin bis auf einen Defekten RAM Riegel bisher auch von Schäden verschont geblieben.

Ich habe nun für einen Bekannten einen kleinen einsteiger Gaming PC zusammen gestellt:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600
8GB (2x4) G.Skill RipJaws V 3200er
Gigabyte Aorus Pro AMD B450 Mini ITX
400 Watt be quiet SFX Power 2
500GB Crucial MX500 SSD
Sapphire Radeon RX570 Pulse ITX 4GB

Alles in einem ITX Gehäuse (Silverstone RVZ01B) mit zusätzlichen Lüftern gekühlt.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Beim Spielen (Fallout 4, Witcher 3, GTA V...) wird der Bildschirm mal nach 10 mal nach 60 Minuten plötzlich einfarbig (meist grün oder grau) und der Ton rattert dann eintönig vor sich hin. Dann hilft auch nur noch der Reset Button.
In der Computerverwaltung finde ich auch keinen Hinweis. Der Fehler (siehe Bild im Anhang) beschreibt nur, dass das System unerwartet heruntergefahren wurde.

Ich habe mittlerweile mit Memtest den RAM getestet - ohne Auffälligkeiten.

Mein erster Verdacht lag sowieso bei der Grafikkarte. Die Treiber hatte ich natürlich aktuell und mittlerweile sind sie bereits 3x mit einem neuen Update versehen worden - keine Besserung.

Ich habe die Karte also zum Händler meines Vertrauens eingeschickt und dort wurde Sie laut Schreiben in der Rücksendung mit Tools getestet, wobei kein Hardware-Defekt festgestellt wurde.

Nachdem die Karte wieder bei mir angekommen ist, habe ich nun soeben mit der Testversion von AIDA64 Extreme einen Systemstabilitätstest durchgeführt und parallel dazu GPU-Z laufen lassen (mit Logfile).
Die Temps der Grafikkarte und CPU sind im Test irgendwann bei 78° bzw. 69° angekommen.
Nach ca. 8min dann der graue Bildschirm.
Im Anhang findet sich das Logfile von GPU-Z. Kurz vor dem grauen Bild sacken die Werte bei "GPU only Power Draw [W]" und "VDDC Power Draw [W]" für zwei Sekunden ab. Dann endet das Logfile.
Start des Tests um 20:45:53 Uhr.

Ich bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt mit meinem Latein am Ende. Wie soll ich diese Werte deuten? Mir fällt ansonsten einzig noch ein Problem mit dem Netzteil ein.
400Watt sollten aber doch eigentlich dicke ausreichen? Doch ein Defekt?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir hier weiter helfen könntet.

Danke schon einmal
Grüße


----------



## EmperorBolt (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Bei Last plötzlich einfarbiger Bildschirm*

Hallo,

findet sich keiner, der sowas schon einmal hatte oder eine Idee dazu hat?

Danke
Grüße


----------



## EmperorBolt (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Bei Last plötzlich einfarbiger Bildschirm*

Ergänzung:

Ich habe heute nochmals mit AIDA64 getestet.
Wieder nach ca. 7min das selbe Fehlerbild.
Dann nur die GPU - dito.
Dann nur die CPU - nach 10min abgebrochen, da keine Probleme.

Temp der GPU beim Test: max. 75°
Temp der CPU beim Test: max. 56°

Edit:
Scheinbar läuft der Rechner weiter. Ich habe nämlich bei einem Test den Mauszeiger auf dem Stop Button gelassen und dann bei Erscheinen des grauen Bildschirms gedrückt.
Nach dem Reset hab ich AIDA64 wieder gestartet und anders als ansonsten kam dann nicht die Meldung, dass der Test durch einen Systemabsturz unterbrochen wurde. Daher meine Vermutung, dass es nur das Bild zerschießt...

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Bei Last plötzlich einfarbiger Bildschirm*

Mal den Monitor getestet? 
Hat das Kabel was zu Monitor führt ein Wackelkontakt?

Gegebenfalls Clean Install von Windows mit sämtlichen Treibern und die Verbindung vom Netz bei der Installation trennen.


----------



## EmperorBolt (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Bei Last plötzlich einfarbiger Bildschirm*

Hallo,

Danke für deine Antwort

Das hatte ich getestet, da der PC jetzt bei mir steht. Damit sind bisher zwei Bildschirme und zwei Kabel dran gehangen.
Eine neu Installation wäre jetzt auch für mich der nächste Schritt.
Ansonsten bin ich kurz davor, ne NVIDIA Karte zu kaufen, da ich fast auf irgend ein Treiber Problem tippe. Andererseits wäre ich da ja nicht der einzige damit


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Bei Last plötzlich einfarbiger Bildschirm*

Hast du den Ram mal einzeln getestet?
Ansonsten würde ich auch weiter versuchen andere HW zu überprüfen mittels Austausch,wie die Graka zb.
Muss ja nicht gleich eine neue sein zum testen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Bei Last plötzlich einfarbiger Bildschirm*

Würde erstmal Clean Install vorschlagen und sehen ob die Probleme danach weiter vorhanden sind.


----------

